# LEL 2022 frame stickers



## middleagecyclist (16 Aug 2022)

Hi

I have some officlially sanctioned LEL 2022 frame stickers i am selling for charity.

If you area interested details are on the announcements section of the LEL FB Page

Cheers


----------

